# refitting a favorite rod



## markinorf (Jan 31, 2012)

Need some help. I want to refit an old speck casting rod with new guides and reel seat, and grips. The guy I used to call is NA? I live in P-Town.
???????????
Thanx


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Wayne Fowlkes in Va Beach, John Bishops in York County, Back River Rods in Poquoson, to name a few. Probably some closer to you, I'm not too familiar with that side of the water.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks like a total rebuild. That will cost you. If the rod is not sentimental I would consider getting a new rod. All bets are off if you do the work youself for cheap...

Sandcra


----------

